# We have a WINNER!!!!



## CaraBou (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm so happy to tell you guys, one of our regulars took Silver Place in this month's Great Cakes Soapworks challenge!

It's newbie!!!!!

Check it out, and please help me congratulate her.  She not only created a whole new comb technique (the DNA swirl!) for the world to copy, but also mastered three other perfect swirl layers all in the same soap.

Way to go, Amy!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:

http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/...dex.php/challenge-club-combing-swirl-winners/

https://www.facebook.com/helka.finn...1073741841.100002631771219&type=1&pnref=story


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 19, 2014)

<wolf whistle> Those are some fine looking swirls! Congratulations!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 20, 2014)

Woo hoo!!! So not surprised cause Amy is AWESOME!!!  Congrats Newbie!!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Those swirls are amazing! Congratulations Amy!


----------



## Susie (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations Amy!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 20, 2014)

WooHoo!!!! Congratulations Newbie! Awesome swirl!!!!





IrishLass


----------



## seven (Nov 20, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!! Big congrats to Amy  you gotta tell us how you did it!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 20, 2014)

The colors are just perfection!!


----------



## Jstar (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome swirls! Congrats Amy!!


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful!  You should be proud of yourself, 'cause we sure are proud of you!


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 20, 2014)

Amazing! I can't imagine that level of patience and planning.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations!  You really do make beautiful soap.  And you've inspired me to re-start my blog.  Please tell how this contest works.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations Amy!  Beautiful swirl and love the colors too.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 20, 2014)

Grats on the win.  Great looking swirls and way to think outside the box.


----------



## neeners (Nov 20, 2014)

omg.  excuse me while i pick my jaw OFF THE FLOOR.  this is amazing!!!!!!!  congrats on the 2nd place win!!!!!!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 20, 2014)

Woo hoo, those are some incredible swirls, newbie, nice work! I am in awe of those who swirl so beautifully.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm with Neeners, my jaw hit the keyboard! That DNA swirl is absolutely inspired. Stunning.

And I would just like to say that I always knew how talented she was  hehe


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Nov 20, 2014)

It 's wonderful!!! Congratulations, Amy!!!


----------



## Dahila (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulation, that awesome soap


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 20, 2014)

Big congrats beautiful everythings


----------



## newbie (Nov 20, 2014)

My my my! Thank you so much! I have to say that I was lucky that it all came together well because I have plenty of botches under my belt, that is for certain. My stars aligned!

How many people want to join me for next month?? It's spoon swirls and my understanding from Amy Warden is that they will be the Celine type spoon swirls, not spoon layered swirls. It would be fun to have a whole bunch of us in there, don't you think? We could all help each other pick out a person's best work. It would be a blast!

Daryl, Great Cakes has a challenge every month. Amy Warden sets out the rule about what kind of soap is the challenge of the month- it can be a color palette, a technique, or both. They have had peacock swirls, ITP swirls, Dandelion swirls, Holly swirls, color matching, negative space embedding, positive space embedding etc... and you have to make the soap according to the rules and it has to be made during the time frame of the contest, so you can't enter an old soap you already made. You have to pay to sign up ($5.95) and then you get the tutorials. The timeframe is set out and Amy emails all the info for that, then the link up for you to show your soap (blog, FB or Pinterest) and you have to say how you made your soap- no one can hide techniques. Then everyone has three votes you can cast for your favorites and once it's tallied up, they announce the winners. 

Lynnz!!! I haven't seen a post from you in a coon's age, as they say. I hope you are well!


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow! So beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats Amy! Those are all beautiful.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow!  Congrats!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ronrho56 (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations! The soap is beautiful.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 20, 2014)

congratulations!  I like that idea of the layered swirls so the soap changes as you use it.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 20, 2014)

newbie said:


> My my my! Thank you so much! I have to say that I was lucky that it all came together well because I have plenty of botches under my belt, that is for certain. My stars aligned!
> 
> How many people want to join me for next month?? It's spoon swirls and my understanding from Amy Warden is that they will be the Celine type spoon swirls, not spoon layered swirls. It would be fun to have a whole bunch of us in there, don't you think? We could all help each other pick out a person's best work. It would be a blast!
> 
> ...



Congrats! Truly beautiful and wonderfully executed!!! Love the new technique, must put out a tutorial for the DNA swirl (not on Facebook so I didn't see if you had one out or not)

Question-
What _is_ this spoon swirl you mentioned for December - celine type??? Is that like soaping 101 I *think* I saw when first starting out (a whole 5 months or so ago lol) where you layer per your choice of colors, and you literally use a spoon to dip down into the batter and swirl upwards, *as opposed to* soap queen tutorials where you "spoon plop" batter?
Am I making sense lol? Being new, I wanted to join, learn, and get into the thick of soaping this last challenge. I just didn't have the courage. A group here going for it may help encourage me, and other newbies, to learn techniques and experiment pushing our limits.

May be nice.

Congrats again, it's so beautiful, really :clap:


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 20, 2014)

Wowza Amy (can't call you newbie because this kinda talent isn't 'newbie-level') . . . you rocked my socks off with that DNA swirl!  I thought the hidden feather swirl or Grumpy Girl's Acid trip swirl was the ultimate but you've given them a run for their money.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would definitely love to see some other talented soapers from here in contests! I kind of suck at swirls and stuff still but there is certainly enough talent on this forum to give a good run.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats, so beautiful! I would love to get on board for the next challenge.


----------



## hlee (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats. Just gorgeous!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 21, 2014)

Fantastic!  The honor is well deserved!!!!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful soap Amy, congratulations. Your colors are so bright and alive! It reminds me of combed glass.


----------



## newbie (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, you guys! Thank you so much! This is the best forum ever.

LionPrincess, this will not be a spoon plop or a spoon layering but one where you have to take a spoon to layered soap to swirl it. This woman has a lot of soap videos and she uses a spoon in this video, near to the end for swirling, so you can see what she does. This is Celine of Iamhandmade.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL0DruqD1aE[/ame]

I think it would be really fun if a number of us signed up and entered a soap! How many are up for it???

http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/products/soap-challenge-club-membership


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 22, 2014)

I found that video recently, and wow, is there a lot of dead time in there!  Gotta fast forward a bunch on that one, but it is fun to hear her say, "I don't know if it has a name, I'm just gonna name it after myself and call it the Celine swirl until somebody comes along with something different."  She got it out there and made it stick, even though she probably didn't know that was going to happen.  If she had known, she might have edited the video down before posting it, lol!

It would be fun to get a bunch of people to enter.  It would be interesting to see how much it pushes people to create something beautiful and new when they're under pressure.  I don't always work best that way, so not sure if it's a good motivator for me, but I'll sure be thinking about what I could do to get even remotely close to that league.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I'll just watch. I'm almost stellar at watching people swirl. Not so much, when it comes to my own swirling. :lolno:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's like the soaping 101 video I saw a few months back she called the spoon swirl.
don't know if the link works, but I'll try..http://youtu.be/QVqumEo-Bew

Thx for the clarification and the video!! And congrats again!

I *may* sign up, but honestly these contestants have been soaping yrs usually and think way outside the tiny box my brain lives in.
It's intimidating a tad.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nice Amy! Congrats! What a steady hand you must have! Lol!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 22, 2014)

If any of our members do enter, please be sure and post it here so we can go vote!


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 22, 2014)

Well it isn't that simple, in order to vote you have to pay to participate.


----------



## thunderwagn (Nov 22, 2014)

Impressive work. Congrats!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 22, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> Well it isn't that simple, in order to vote you have to pay to participate.



Well, poo. I missed that part.

But we can still cheer!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 22, 2014)

Gorgeous swirl and so creative! Congratulations on the win! :grin:


----------



## newbie (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, you pay $6 to participate and only people who've signed up can vote (prevents people with boatloads of friends from automatically winning every month.) It does push you, though, to think about new things to do or the best color combos and to do something you haven't tried before in order to be fresh. I made 6-8 soaps for it before landing on the one I entered, but I also thought we just needed to use a comb and I didn't see it had to a slab. That eliminated most of the others I made. 

You don't have to be a pro to enter at all obviously. It's just a way to drive yourself along. Come on, at least a few people from here should join me in it for December! Toss your hat in the ring! Join me!!!


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 22, 2014)

It is super fun. Though I have never won, the challenges have enabled me to create the soaps i am most proud of.


----------



## Donna (Nov 22, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  Makes me want to get out of my "ho hum" box and try something new.
Congratulations Amy!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 23, 2014)

Donna said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!  Makes me want to get out of my "ho hum" box and try something new.
> Congratulations Amy!



Great way to say it!  So you'll do it??


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well since the upcoming soap challenge says it's easy enough for us newer soapers I am thinking about giving it a shot... Might be good to challenge myself with something. I have a little bit of colorant left, I hope it's enough!


----------



## kmarvel (Nov 25, 2014)

newbie said:


> Yes, you pay $6 to participate and only people who've signed up can vote (prevents people with boatloads of friends from automatically winning every month.) It does push you, though, to think about new things to do or the best color combos and to do something you haven't tried before in order to be fresh. I made 6-8 soaps for it before landing on the one I entered, but I also thought we just needed to use a comb and I didn't see it had to a slab. That eliminated most of the others I made.
> 
> You don't have to be a pro to enter at all obviously. It's just a way to drive yourself along. Come on, at least a few people from here should join me in it for December! Toss your hat in the ring! Join me!!!



Way to go, Amy!!!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, I may. I had a moment where I thought of a neat soap with the spoon swirl, but I don't have the fo to match the style of soap. Guess it really doesn't matter...we'll see.
Everyone post if they're doing it! Are you going to Amy?


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 25, 2014)

I signed up.


----------



## merryday (Nov 26, 2014)

newbie said:


> My my my! Thank you so much! I have to say that I was lucky that it all came together well because I have plenty of botches under my belt, that is for certain. My stars aligned!
> 
> How many people want to join me for next month?? It's spoon swirls and my understanding from Amy Warden is that they will be the Celine type spoon swirls, not spoon layered swirls. It would be fun to have a whole bunch of us in there, don't you think? We could all help each other pick out a person's best work. It would be a blast!
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Your soap really blew us away (I participated in the challenge for the first time)! Excited to see what you do next!


----------



## newbie (Nov 26, 2014)

WooHoo! IT will be fun to see what we come up with! Lionprincess, it doesn't really matter if your FO matches the colors. I have to say that looking at the soaps, I didn't really pay attention to if someone's FO seemed appropriate. I think this is pure visual, really. 

I got free registration for this month so I'm trying to come up with something that I feel is the one. Spoon swirls are not really my thing and certainly not a strong suit of mine so I am struggling.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 26, 2014)

Registered


----------



## new12soap (Nov 26, 2014)

GO TEAM SMF!!!!

(that's me, cheerleading!)


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2014)

I am still in awe with the ingenuity of a four layered soap  and the DNA swirl.  Sure wish it would impart some vision to a celine swirl.  It seems like such an easy technique but I'm not coming up with anything worthy of competition!  Hope the rest of you are doing better.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 28, 2014)

Did mine tonight and it is sleeping as we speak. Not feeling confident about it though but I will see when I cut sometime this weekend. I still have time to make another if needed


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 29, 2014)

I did a practice run tonight for it. Only had a shake or so of color left in a few of my neon samplers so I practiced a heavier trace and the spoon swirl. Not sure there is enough color in there to really see it though but it was good practice, with a floral even!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeehaw, that's the spirit!  I practiced too, in a makeshift mold downsized to 400 g of oils.  I seriously need to buy (or make) a 1 lb mold, this was a bit ridiculous.  Soap was seeping under the divider, I hope it congealed enough to heal itself


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well I bit the bullet and signed up! 
I have the color scheme in mind. Going to make a go of it today with a fragrance I already have. If I get the fragrance that matches the soap in time, however, I may do it again in the middle of the week. And 1 pound mold carabou is an excellent idea for a practice run.  Just don't know how time restricted I will be this week if I can pull off a 1 pounder, a soap #1, and a soap #2. Either way, today is soapy day!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 29, 2014)

Carabou, I love this mold. It's held up and I don't have to use SL or salt to harden enough to release or anything.
http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/4-Silicone-Loaf-Mold-P5531.aspx


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 1, 2014)

Way to go lionprincess, and thanks for the tip on the mold.  I should have bought one while I was at Otion, but bought a bank of individual cavities instead for salt bars.  So many supplies, so little money!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm in.  Just signed up!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 1, 2014)

I practiced my first. Glad I did because it did NOT turn out how I intended. Will make another this week and hopefully again this weekend.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 1, 2014)

I plan on cutting my practice one tonight. We will see how it went. I think my spoon was too big.

Think I settled on what I am going to do for the real one now. Since I am limited on my color options I needed to get creative. Hope it turns out as good as I imagine it will be.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 2, 2014)

Cool, Daryl is doing it!  We're loading up, kids!

I've been practicing like you guys have.  So far none of them are competition quality.  Arghhh!  We have 10 days still but for all practical purposes I need to be done soaping by Friday as I have another major time pull starting then.  Well, no fret if I'm still not happy by then, it is just for fun after all.  (yeah, right.  like I'd be satisfied with that excuse)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 2, 2014)

All participants; hear ye hear ye!

Are you signing up for the spoon swirl swap? I just received a new email about it. I've never done a swap before (I've only been soaping since, what, August, though)


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in for the swap too.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 2, 2014)

Whoa! So cool!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a question for newbie:  In your experience, are the soapworks judges looking for 1) the most perfectly executed example of the technique or 2) the most creative twist on the technique?


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 2, 2014)

I signed up for the swap too.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 2, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> I have a question for newbie:  In your experience, are the soapworks judges looking for 1) the most perfectly executed example of the technique or 2) the most creative twist on the technique?



I'm thinking, because all the participants are the judges, that most look for technique and mainly style color appeal. Maybe a new look that's out of the box gets votes too. Scroll down on the site and look at previous winners to get an idea about what things people seem drawn to. I'm stressing. Regret signing up now a little lol!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 2, 2014)

Not stressing, but made a "test batch" tonight. Don't think it will be a winner. I used WSP's strormy nights, and it accelerated on me quite a bit.  I got it all in and had time to swirl, but I didn't get to adjust the colors like I wanted.  It'll be interesting to cut.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey, where is newbie anyway?  Amy!  Get your butt back on this thread!  I think lp was on track with her observations about winning qualities, but Amy likely has good insight too.

No swap for me.  Heck, I'm not even sure I'll enter a soap. I don't aspire to win, but with only a $6 fee and 115 registrants, I want to feel like my soap belongs in the lineup. However, no matter what, I will cast my three votes!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 3, 2014)

Win?  Oh, I just don't want to completely embarrass myself


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am with Carabou, don't know if I will even post mine but I like to challenge myself and feel good being among great soapers!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 3, 2014)

Made practice #2. I like it a lot, but obviously can't see the swirls. I am officially swirl deficient. I can not control my hand well in soap no matter how I try! Where's Amy??


----------



## newbie (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry! I've been busy trying to not embarrass myself either in this blasted challenge. I have more failed spoon swirls than I do regular soap now, I believe. 

I have been watching the challenges and it seems like overall appeal ranks most highly. New twists don't matter if you don't do them well but if you do nail it, I think that would be a draw. I would find it to be, I know. Getting an attractive picture helps a lot. It seems like the winning entries nearly always have a beautiful picture, in addition to beautiful soap, just to dial up the pressure on us all. I mentioned to Carabou that I think this one is going to ride on overall design, color combo and style, not so much on technique because it's hard to come up with something really novel with this technique.

Seriously, I'm ready to bang my head against a wall. I would have preferred to get a free entry to a different technique; this one is a very weak spot for me, I've found. I suppose it's good to practice but still.....

Just my opinion, but I think if you've signed up, you should enter a soap, even if you think it's not a winner because only 3-4 people will win of 115. If you've done your best and think you've made a good soap, put it in there! You know how much we all love to look at soap and it's total fodder for ideas, to see what people are making. It can give you or someone else a great idea about color combos, techniques, proportions and that's part of the purpose, isn't it? If you think your soap may look clunky or not quite right , find someone on the forum to contact and ask for honest feedback. I'm passing photos and ideas with someone and it's very helpful to have someone say one is better than another, or you need to adjust the colors, or that one just isn't up to par. This is such a good forum that I doubt anyone on here would advise someone in the wrong direction.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 4, 2014)

I hear ya, Amy. The intent is obviously to enter one should everything work out, and I promise to enter one if I have a swirl to show.  My practice one just didn't impress so I am hopeful my next batch or two will give me something I can post without embarrassing myself is all.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 4, 2014)

Made my 1st batch and cut it yesterday. It's got a decent spoon swirl, but the colors ended up a bit muted. I just don't see anything special about it. Agree with Newbie, this could fill my soap rack I a hurry....and it's already pretty full. My solution...I found this 3.5" x 6" x 2.5" container this weekend. It should make 5 perfectly sized bars, so I'm going for smaller batches to get the end result for the blankety-blank challenge. Between family, work and Christmas, I don have time to build a small mold, so this is a quick-and-dirty solution.


----------



## newbie (Dec 4, 2014)

That's exactly what I did. I've been using my one pound mold to make things because I know I will repeat or change to try different things and it makes me crazy to have 7-8 bars of practice soap. Even so, I still have a boat load of relative junk (it will wash and looks okay but isn't any sort of great design), except for 2 that I think may make the grade.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 4, 2014)

To be honest, I'm just not in love with this technique. I think you can accomplish the same or better results with more reliable methods.


----------



## newbie (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't even get me talking about this technique. It makes me want to swear profusely.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have practice #2 completed 42 hrs go, and I can't get it out the bleeping mold. I used a new fo that I think slowed saponofication, reversed it, and is keeping is super soft. I know no other reason other than the dad gum gremlins and the fo. I have it freezing now, and I will have to use my new mold I made outta a box to try #3 seeing as this mush pad isn't budging. What in the world?! I've unmolded every single soap I've made in this mold just fine, without any problems....now it's like a wet mess. It had potential too, and now I have to shave off every side IF it ever becomes solid enough to hold!!!


----------



## newbie (Dec 5, 2014)

What FO did you use? Hopefully freezing will get it out and then some air drying will help it firm up. You just never know what's inside these buggers.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 5, 2014)

I used lavender cedar from bb. I seriously think it slowed trace. I put the silicone mold on my tray with towels on all sides, a piece of cardboard for a lid, and set the tray on a styrofoam box. This always gells it, and in this case it felt not nearly as warm on the bottom, and remained so wet. It then leaked water on top that zapped like licking a down power line. Well, I said, meh, I know I used the right measurements and I KNOW I dissolved all lye, so I said "it'll go away", which it did. Now the soap is finally hardening and zap free everywhere. 

I swear I have the weirdest things happen, and I've come to not freak and let it slide. So long as I measured accurately, dissolved lye fully I know it will work itself out eventually.

I should've left it alone another day or two, but my irritation with it made me squeeze it out. Too bad because after I cut, it looks awesome inside! 

At least I now understand the swirl technique better.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had problems like that and I am pretty sure it was my lye. May be something different for you but I feel your pain.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 5, 2014)

Really. I used Roebic from Lowe's, and it was at the bottom of the barrel. Maybe it was holding too much moisture and didn't saponify as much oils as it should've?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 5, 2014)

I did two tonight just in case one isn't good but the other is. I should have water discounted my recipe because this took FOREVER to trace! If I was doing a drop swirl these would have been on point for that. Ah well. I heated up the oven for an hour and stuck them in and turned the oven off to let them rest in there since the basement is getting cooler. 

Also, this is my first time recording myself and that was no fun. I didn't really have anywhere to set up the camera so it was a weird angle. Ah well, too tired to care tonight!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 5, 2014)

Grrrrr. Just posted about using what was supposed to a 50% lye solution from a supplier. Actually had a good spoon swirl...I believe.  Good color combination and layering...had a lot of potential until it separated. Will try same again tomorrow but mix my own lye!!!  Thank goodness I had used the small mold shown above


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 5, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Really. I used Roebic from Lowe's, and it was at the bottom of the barrel. Maybe it was holding too much moisture and didn't saponify as much oils as it should've?



It is possible. Try the same recipe with a new batch of lye and see if it behaves.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, Lion Princess, now I want to see your squeezed swirled soap. If you aren't using it for the challenge, will you post a picture?

I have loads of empathy for you, Daryl. I have had many a separation. In fact, I just started not gelling soap that I poured thin, then unmolding at about 24 hours, slicing and then slowly heating the slices. They will gel but you can control it more. I have to figure out a way to pack them in so they don't ploop out on the sides, but even when they do, it's not bad and works out okay. I did this with my Hot Wheels soap. Here they are in gel phase. If you pour thin and have problems with separation, it can be worth a try.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will in a bit newbie. It's dark and I need pics first


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will Jules. In fact, it's my typical go to recipe. It should've worked fine. Got brand new lye after that poor soap. Should be good to go. May weigh my empty bottle to tare out the new one and see moisture lost (must find Susie's post on how she does that).

Newbie, my blog will have a post for the link up and everything. After my spoon swirl challange blog post, I may do a follow up post of my soaps I attempted before submitting, with pics and all. I need to get writing on that thing! It has, oh, 3 posts so far hehe. I will post the pic, however, in a bit here.

I've been having a pretty good RA (rheumatoid arthritis) flare the last two days, so I took some prednisone last night. I hate taking it and haven't used it in over 6 months, but I can't soap this weekend feeling like I've felt the last two days.  You know you're addicted to soaping when you take medication you hate to take just to get enough relief to soap! No, not for anything else, but only so you can soap.
:think::eh:


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 6, 2014)

Amy, wish I'd seen your post earlier. It bothered me all night (Obsess much?) so, I got up this morning  first thing and pitched it. I had used two of your mica samples too.  I have enough of each to try again today.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a huge soap ball with all I cut off of it. The merlot mica, I didn't realize, turns so pink/mauvy...so not quite what I was going for.
My lighting was crummy this morning, so forgive the dull pics.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh that's beautiful! Nice movement in there too. You can't tell from the pics that you trimmed them up but yes, you can tell how sticky soft if was in the other pictures. Nice save!!

RA is no fun. I do think it's kind of funny that you will choke down a prednisone to soap, but you know we'd all be doing the same. It's a powerful motivator!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 6, 2014)

A chance at spoon swirl redemption!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well just tried my 2nd attempt - complete failure. As I feared the Tuberose Moss from BB is too fast for this project (now we know, Amy).  Barely got it layered in the mold. I am pretty sure I have lots of air pockets.

I do like my colors though...

Next...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just finished #3. My layers tilted perfectly without meaning to. Nice. Hopefully I didn't muddy it all up and it works out. If not, I will execute my final one with my original idea (this was my original with a twist). 
Moved slow at least. Now cleaning. Blah.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 6, 2014)

Roll call!

Daryl
Newbie 
Carabou
lpstephy 
Jules
Lionprincess

Is Meganmischke doing it??

Anyone else?


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 6, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Roll call!
> 
> Daryl
> Newbie
> ...



Go team SMF! Holla!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 6, 2014)

Where's Beachy in this deal?  EG?  Don't leave me hangin' guys.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

Im sorry you got the A with Tuberose Moss, Julie. The person who didn't must have a super slow recipe. Well, occasionally soap surprises so you may get a great soap out of it still. Now I'm dying for you to cut it!!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well unmolded (which these are the first of my soaps to slide really easily out of the mold. Chalking that up to rubbing mineral oil on the silicone molds and sticking them in the oven to stay warm over night). The one that I intended to be the one I enter came out nice. Whether it will get me anywhere, who knows. The other was still a little oily on the inside when I cut but wasn't overly zappy. I am just going to let that one sit and absorb.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2014)

I figure 111 of us won't get anywhere. I admit I still want to win but I am certainly not putting a single egg in the basket. That will be some stiff competition.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 6, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Where's Beachy in this deal?  EG?  Don't leave me hangin' guys.



I already said I was in. Well not in the competition, but I'm rooting for all of you. Never really saw myself as a male cheerleader, but hey, I've learned to roll with the punches.:lolno:

I played with the swirls just to see what they would do, but was mainly trying to find some designs that are repeatable, for future endeavors. And my 2 month experiment with the swirls leads me to believe two things. 

1) It's really hard to reproduce the same look twice when swirling. 

2) My inadequacy's at swirling increase the chances of number 1 being proven correct exponentially.  

I was going to enter with my Marquis de Sade swirling tool I discovered during my experiments, however, I received a polite but firm letter from the judges stating no. Something about not fitting into the family atmosphere  of the competition. :shock:

In the end, and maybe coming clean, I've just got too many irons in the fire right now. Heck, I only made one batch of soap today, and I may only get in one tomorrow. I'm usually closer to 6 to 8 every weekend. haha.

Daryl, I leave it in your capable hands to represent the men of the forum. I'd just hate to be competing against the women on here, **** they have some talent. 

In the end, as long as someone from the forum wins, we can all cheer.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 7, 2014)

^^Yup. I like that. If someone from the forum wins I will be jumping for joy.

Made #3 and looks like it might be the winner. I don't typically color or swirl so my efforts are probably a bit elementary and basic compared to all you fancy pants soapers but I am happy to be amongst you on this contest.

I even filmed this one... I have never filmed my soaping!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooh it sounds like you all are getting somewhere!  Can't wait to see your final entries.  We should start another thread after everyone puts their spoons down and walks away from their molds.

Sad to say I am done soaping for the challenge, without something great to enter.  Too much other stuff going on right now to give it any more time. I'll post my fails when I get a chance to photograph.  But I'm pulling for all of you guys!  I hope we fill the top 3 and take the sponsor's choice too!


----------



## newbie (Dec 7, 2014)

Carabou, your mint chocolate chip soap was heavenly. It is definitely a soap to enter and you should, for sure. I love that soap!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ohhh... Mint chocolate chip?! Yeah you need to enter that cause I hope for a swap of that one!

This is my seized fail...Tuberose Moss. I actually really like the colors. Too bad it didn't work out.


----------



## Meganmischke (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah I will be doing the challenge but not the swap. I don't like sending out uncured soap. I know the recipients are soapmaker, I also would like to see how the first swap works out.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 8, 2014)

I am SO proud of my last soap! I don't think it's a winner, but for a fairly new soaper, I'm quite pleased  getting close now! Sorry to see you out carabou. How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope to cut mine tonight. So far I cut the ends off and all I see are layers so I am a little worried. I suppose I could try another batch tonight if it didn't work out.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm doing batch 4 Wednesday
:shock:
Never thought I'd do more than two lol! It didn't do quite what I want, and though it is no where near a winner, I'm pleased with what I have thus far. Hopefully #4 works even better, but if not, I'll just send in #3.

Carabou, sounds like your talking down a great soap!! I wish you'd submit even if it isn't your all time fave. I didn't do the swap, because I wasn't sure if I'd be satisfied enough to submit. That, and, well I'm a little self conscious being such a new soaper. I may consider a smf swap here afterwards, though I feel more comfortable swapping with one of you since we all communicate and see each other here often.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 8, 2014)

If I make another batch it will be #4 too. First I didn't have enough colorant. Second seized. Third might be ok, we shall see. Ugh, the agony.

As for the swap I am glad she added we could send a different soap if we don't like our submitted one so I feel like I have enough decent soaps to spread the love. Besides, someone who doesn't know me could provide some truly honest feedback I have been looking for.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine's done. Batch 2, win or lose, that's it. Cut it yesterday. I'm moderately pleased, but not gonna be a winner.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cut it, it's ok. Not a winner but I really don't have the energy to make another batch, wait, hope and cut by Wednesday. It is what it is.


----------



## newbie (Dec 8, 2014)

No wonder I swear so much. I made at least 8 batches of soap, looking for that one that would stand out. I mostly used my little mold so as not to drown in bubbly failure. I never think of myself as kind of obsessive, but apparently I am.

Jules, I like your colors! but yes, that is no submittable spoon swirl. Stupid floral FO's. Do you like the scent though? Did it change at all in the soap, from OOB?


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 8, 2014)

I hear ya newbie. If I hadn't also made 230 cookies this weekend for a friend to give as gifts I would probably try another batch. Obsessed much?!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 8, 2014)

I've got to quit while I'm ahead-ish. I'm entering what I have. Grand opening for a new hospital on Thursday then need to build a doll bed for my niece on Saturday. Christmas is closing in fast!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, sorry to have mislead ya'll... I'll enter the contest after what newbie said in post 79.  I have some decent soaps but they just aren't stunning like I think they should be for this competition.  For one thing, they're not a new twist on an old technique, which I think would really help differentiate things.  But I just never got a clear vision of how to stand out.  That's the way it goes sometimes, but I still had fun!


----------



## newbie (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my, the red and green chopstick peacock swirled soap is something. There is no text to go with the soap, which is too bad. I would like to know what they used for scent and for the red. That one will be hard to beat.


----------



## newbie (Dec 10, 2014)

I was looking through that person's album and she photoshopped the colors in her submitted picture. She shows the bar in a different picture and it's not anywhere near as colorful and she shows a close up but from a drastic angle and there isn't that sort of coloring in that picture either. I think the design looks good but to alter the colors so drastically in the picture (she has two photo shopped pics in the album) isn't kosher, for a contest, or at least that's my gut reaction.

How did this get ahead of lionprincess' reply? I read it before I posted this. This is time stamped an hour before I posted it!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

newbie said:


> I thought about leaving a comment but as someone who is going to enter a soap into the same contest, that just feels wrong. I can't do it. I feel like a snitch but I did email Amy Warden asking if there is a rule about photoshopping an entry. I think that person's soap would look beautiful as is because the fanning effect is very good but I must say that I wouldn't vote for an altered picture.



I agree it wouldn't look right for you to post a public comment. Hopefully the email will catch someones attention.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was going to say something, but was too intimidated to speak  :shock:

I just made my final, and will choose when I cut which to submit. They aren't winners, but having made my first soap only in August, I won't complain about not being perfect lol. I am curious about this final one. My youngest decided to wake up and start screaming at me. I had to hold her, let the soap set up real thick, put her down and man she made me pay for that! Hanging onto my leg in my soapy area :sick: I proceeded to swirl without thought and very messily/quickly. Who knows. Probably a muddy mess. If so, I'll just submit my third. My dad gave me a gift, a soap cutter! Wire would've been nice and quick, but it's a slicing guillotine which is MUCH better than my feable prior attempts.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cray zay man! Beachy just made a thread about this!
Yeah, hopefully people click each pic and double check the info ya know???


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

newbie said:


> I was looking through that person's album and she photoshopped the colors in her submitted picture. She shows the bar in a different picture and it's not anywhere near as colorful and she shows a close up but from a drastic angle and there isn't that sort of coloring in that picture either. I think the design looks good but to alter the colors so drastically in the picture (she has two photo shopped pics in the album) isn't kosher, for a contest, or at least that's my gut reaction.
> 
> How did this get ahead of lionprincess' reply? I read it before I posted this.



There's gotta be some rules about photo shopping the pics. That's just wrong on so many levels. Can people who didn't enter the contest post comments?  Maybe I could post something subtle, like..."Wow, the swirl is pretty good, but that's a fantastic job on the photo shopping!"


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 10, 2014)

newbie said:


> I was looking through that person's album and she photoshopped the colors in her submitted picture. She shows the bar in a different picture and it's not anywhere near as colorful and she shows a close up but from a drastic angle and there isn't that sort of coloring in that picture either.



Hmmm... :-?


----------



## newbie (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought about leaving a comment but as someone who is going to enter a soap into the same contest, that just feels wrong. I can't do it. I feel like a snitch but I did email Amy Warden asking if there is a rule about photoshopping an entry. I think that person's soap would look beautiful as is because the fanning effect is very good but I must say that I wouldn't vote for an altered picture.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree newb, 100%


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am just not feeling it. I am not an aesthetic soaper usually so my soap just looks ridiculous in this line up. And if people are photoshoping too, forget it. I am so out.

Can't wait to vote though!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wait! It's become obvious to me, many still pictures on the submissions may auto correct. Now I've had aqua do this funky thing, like, morph to royal blue. auto correct helps tremendously in this scenario. So there's a fine line between accurate coloring and manipulative coloring...keep that in mind. Look at what _you've_ accomplished and see if it's feasible, or a blatant lie. There's some lovely ones that have popped up. They're rich and envy inducing....but if I've learned anything this far, if these awesome soapers corrected colors manipulative like on _all_ pictures, then they wouldn't be busted...yet would be guilty. And I bet many would be guilty if we truly knew, you know?Just be smart. If I had an aqua pic photoing royal blue (photoing, lol yup....all me there!), and I could correct it more adequately, I would. 

But then again, I'd ask you lovely peeps first lol. 

Seriously I would.

And I hope this batch cures well enough to cut, post pics to the blog, and submit in time :-/ otherwise I'm going to struggle to post it in within the deadline (or batch 3 curing now) depending....I. am
 Stressing. So silly isn't it haha?!?!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thx for the like beachy, I was exhausted last night and had this idea about color help and color manipulation, and rereading couldn't tell if my point conveyed properly lol. Nice pics popping up.
Notice the poor quality on all the pictures on the vote area? You really need a good platform and multiple photos to showcase it well, I think (like on your blog or fb of etc).


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I got over my insecurities and posted mine finally. I know it's pretty simple but this was fun and I am glad I challenged myself.

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 12, 2014)

Awesome jules ~ good luck! I haven't linked or written anything for mine yet but hopefully will do so tomorrow before I run out of time!

I agree it is a fine line between reasonably compensating for poor photo quality and artificially enhancing a soaps natural look -- especially when the soap is not in hand for judges to compare.  I also agree the cover photo is probably a bit over the edge.  It almost looks like it was colored with crayon.  The bar should have been allowed to shine on it's own, even if duller, because it demonstrates the technique's potential without supersaturating (or contrasting, or whatever) the colors. While it is the cover photo (which sets the first and possibly only impression), at least there were other photos in the album, and jurors have more pics to go by if they chose to look more closely.  The nice patterns and washed out colors are easier to see when the pics are viewed collectively.  It actually gives me hope because my best soap is too washed out for my taste -- maybe others will be more forgiving!

When I first learned GCSW Challenge is judged by photos and not in hand, I was surprised.  The potential for photoshopping was one reason, but there were others too (is it a one bar fluke?  Does the scent match the soap? Does it lather?  Does it zap??).  However, I also see merits in the system selected (many potential jurors, peer jurors, less pressure on Amy, no need to mail soaps).  So I am not critical of how it is set up, which makes me more accepting of the potential for minor photographic adjustments. It is, after all, just a friendly competition.  I had to keep reminding myself of that with every batch I made , but it is something to keep in perspective!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 12, 2014)

Great points, Carabou. 

One of my biggest frustrations, and the reason for my previous comment that I wasn't going to even post one, was the challenge of even getting a decent picture. It was so frustrating! I know my colors are a bit muted and my swirls aren't anything spectacular, but at least once I got a decent picture taken I felt a lot better about putting it out there.

I only had a few natural colorants to work with so I don't fault myself for not having "the one", I am just happy I went for it anyway. 

Can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 12, 2014)

Can we see the entries anywhere or is it only entrants that can see? I know we can't vote but just want to look


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 12, 2014)

Sonya-m said:


> Can we see the entries anywhere or is it only entrants that can see? I know we can't vote but just want to look




I tried but I'm pretty sure you have to be registered. But they will post the entries for all to see after the winners are announced.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 12, 2014)

Coffeetime is right, Sonya, the gallery will open to non-registrants when the winner is announced.  There is some incentive to register next time!

Lionprincess, LOVE your entry!  It's fabulous!  I bet you are kissing your daughter now, since it probably wouldn't have turned out like that if she hadn't pulled you away during the middle of things.   

I haven't linked up yet.  Silly me, still toying with the idea of making one last batch. Seeing some of the competition lit a little fire, lol.  It's a good thing this swirl technique works great with a water discount; otherwise, I'd be out of time!  Gotta get going soon though to cut in time tomorrow.

ETA:  Well, the soap gods have spoken.  My scale flashed "Lo" and then turned off just as I was about to add some of my pre-mixed lye solution to the oils.  The scale takes a 9 volt battery, which I apparently don't have anywhere in the house except possibly the smoke detectors, which I don't want to mess with.  So I'll work on the writeup and better pics for the aurora-inspired soap that I made awhile back and get it linked up by tomorrow morning.  Finally an end to this madness!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 12, 2014)

Newbie, LOVE your soap. It's so my aesthetic. Jules, which one is yours?


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you Daryl. There is stiff competition, that is for certain.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 12, 2014)

It's official.  I'd now like to take my entry back.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 12, 2014)

Up! And I echo DWin, I want to take mine back. Holy cow there are some great designs! I'm like, huh? How? No way?!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thx carabou
Yeah, she's a handfull...insisting on her presence in every...EV ER Y aspect of my life.
I have, like a million kids, so ones bound to wind up this way, right?!?!

I appreciate the comment, and am just grateful I'm DONE.

Those million kids make it hard to accomplish personal goals, you know?!?!
:Kitten Love:


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> It's official.  I'd now like to take my entry back.





lpstephy85 said:


> And I echo DWin, I want to take mine back. Holy cow there are some great designs! I'm like, huh? How? No way?!



I know it!  I should have listened to my instincts instead of letting you guys talk me in to this (yeah, you newbie).  It felt silly posting among that lineup. I hope I can crawl out of bed tomorrow.  Actually, I look forward to seeing what else shows up, and to vote.  There's still almost 9 hours left to go!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 13, 2014)

If it makes anyone feel any better, I left my soaps on black construction paper over night. Yep, purple spots all on the bottom. Of course being a perfectionist I cut the bottom off. I have a purple tinted soap ball now, and short little bars that will shrink to mini soaps in 8 weeks. I couldn't help it, it looked like they had chicken pox or something. At least it happened after I submitted lol (edit, they don't look different, just a tad shorter now. So mad!) Note to self, never leave soaps on things with dyes in it!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hold up! You can vote for yourself....DOES everyone vote for themselves?!


----------



## newbie (Dec 13, 2014)

What? It says you can't so I never even tried. I would think it would block you from doing it. Too bad. I already voted and not for myself. Well, I hardly expect to win anyhow.

I'm surprised it isn't set up for that, but she must be going on the honor system. Lots of people have missed making it into the top three by one vote. Looks like they could have kicked themselves into a top slot. ****.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, well maybe you can't. I didn't, I wouldn't, but I saw a heart in the corner and _assumed_ you could. if it doesn't let you, that's comforting! Wouldn't be fair if you could. I told my oldest and she said it would be like pirates of the Caribbean, when every pirate votes for themself and no one is the leader with majority. 

I must be wrong. I mistook seeing a heart for meaning we were allowed to.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 13, 2014)

As long as the judging code isn't like the pirate code, "They're more like guidlines"


----------



## newbie (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know if the IT she uses is set up to know if you are voting for yourself. Once you click on the heart, it's set, so I didn't try clicking on my own. I have no idea if people do or don't vote for themselves. At any rate, it's one vote because you can't vote for the same soap twice so even if people do, it doesn't really stack their deck that much. Probably most people follow the "guidelines"  because it is fun to vote for other people. I just want this contest to be over. This month was stressful!!! Mainly because I'm not that interested in spoon swirls, although I did learn some things, but still....  Last month was more enjoyable.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2014)

I was hoping you could click a second time on a heart to unselect it so you could change your mind and test the no-voting-for-yourself theory.  But it is not an option.  

Well anyway, I'm glad that's all done!  Probably a little more stressful than I want soaping to be.  That's why I don't sell, too.  It was nice to have a purpose, but honestly, it felt at times like I was wasting oils, fragrances, and colorants.  That's partly because of the "fails" and partly because I tended to use more colorants than I usually do, which I don't really care for in real life cleansing.  

Now you just wait and see... I'm probably hooked on competing now and this will be my new driver.  It does kick things up a notch! 

I will say that after a few fails, I decided to use 100% olive to reduce the fuss and expense, to get a nice white base w/o TD, and because I knew it would harden quickly with a 2:1 water discount.  But of course castile isn't usable for a really long time so it has drawbacks too. I hate to say it but some may end up in the trash. You can yell at me if you want, maybe it will make a difference.


----------



## newbie (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't yell at you at all. You have no idea how much of my stuff has ended up in the trash as well. The waste issue is why I started using 1 pound batches for the contest. It pisses me off no end when I open a soap and find it's junk because I'm trying to make a contest soap and then what do you do with it? I have been slicing thin as well to look for the different patterns, which is good for learning, but I now have a bunch of skinny bars.

I donate my soap to my high school for their auction but I didn't send any this year because I was so late. Well, they listed 18 bars anyhow and found out after the fact that I hadn't sent any in. I had panic trying to cover it, wondering if I could find 18 auction-worthy bars of soap because I've been doing nothing but experimenting lately but it was worthless panic because of course I have zillions of dumb bars of soap in my basement, although most of the decent stuff is gone. I really made a lot of crap, I realized, looking through the shelves, but I don't know how to get around it if you're trying new stuff. Oh well.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 13, 2014)

Geez I feel like a huge weight has been lifted. And yes, I know mine is super lame in that line up but whatever! I did it!

Mine is the pink champagne and pears. Lame, I know. I don't color or swirl very often.


----------



## newbie (Dec 13, 2014)

At least yours looks like a spoon swirl! Mine looks stupid sitting there- it doesn't look anything like a spoon swirl and looks totally out of place. Yikes.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nobody's soap looks stupid but they all look very different, but that is awesome! I didn't expect so much variance. Its really cool how different techniques yield such vastly different results. I am taking that as my lesson from this, for sure!

And your soaps are always awesome newbie!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 13, 2014)

newbie said:


> At least yours looks like a spoon swirl! Mine looks stupid sitting there- it doesn't look anything like a spoon swirl and looks totally out of place. Yikes.



Oh, just stop it. I love it. One of the things I like best is that it doesn't look like a traditional spoon swirl. It reminds me of a Celtic knot.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Oh, just stop it. I love it. One of the thinks I like best is that it doesn't look like a traditional spoon swirl. It reminds me of a Celtic knot.



Yes! It does! Its a beautiful soap.

And D, yours does almost look like your avatar! Very cool


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

newbie said:


> The waste issue is why I started using 1 pound batches for the contest.



I wish I had a small mold like that, even just a silicone liner that I could build support around. I ended up plugging my regular mold with a wood block to create 400 g batches. But that's still a PITA as some batter inevitably seeps under or around the block. Plus I'd kind of like a skinnier mold for small batches so I can slice more bars and still be able to use them.

Where did you get your one pounder, newbie?  And does anyone know where to find just a 1 lb fexible silicone liner?  I need to explore several options since not everyone has reasonable shipping to AK.  

Here's my makeshift small mold. It works but I'd rather have something specific. After all, who doesn't need another mold??


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

^^That one is better than mine, for sure! I tried a silicone place mat (it was a cover for the microwave or something) I cut down from the dollar store then stuffed a quart milk carton behind it... It was a disaster. That was failed batch #2 with the Tuberose Moss.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

newbie said:


> At least yours looks like a spoon swirl! Mine looks stupid sitting there- it doesn't look anything like a spoon swirl and looks totally out of place. Yikes.





DWinMadison said:


> Oh, just stop it. I love it. One of the thinks I like best is that it doesn't look like a traditional spoon swirl. It reminds me of a Celtic knot.



Daryl is right.  It also proves you don't need a lot of color to demonstrate the technique and produce something so elegant.  While it may be understated next to some of the other soaps, anyone who has experimented with chopsticks or spoons can certainly appreciate how difficult this would be to achieve.  And the fact that you were able to reproduce it, even if you missed a spot, is huge too!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> ^^That one is better than mine, for sure! I tried a silicone place mat (it was a cover for the microwave or something) I cut down from the dollar store then stuffed a quart milk carton behind it... It was a disaster. That was failed batch #2 with the Tuberose Moss.



I hear ya jules.  I tried other types of plugs that failed miserably, too.  Finally DH made something to fit pretty good.  It think one reason it works so much better (other than a tighter, more uniform fit) is that it is weighted more on the bottom so doesn't push over like the others did.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 14, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I wish I had a small mold like that, even just a silicone liner that I could build support around. I ended up plugging my regular mold with a wood block to create 400 g batches. But that's still a PITA as some batter inevitably seeps under or around the block. Plus I'd kind of like a skinnier mold for small batches so I can slice more bars and still be able to use them.
> 
> Where did you get your one pounder, newbie?  And does anyone know where to find just a 1 lb fexible silicone liner?  I need to explore several options since not everyone has reasonable shipping to AK.
> 
> Here's my makeshift small mold. It works but I'd rather have something specific. After all, who doesn't need another mold??



Just an idea for you Cara. I used to use these for test molds before I built my adjustable mold. The big inserts will make 6 bars at 1 inch thick. 3.5 x 2.5.  They're rigid enough not to bow, yet you can flex them a couple of times, turn it upside down and bang it down. Soap falls right out. 

http://www.homedepot.com/s/organizer?NCNI-5


----------



## newbie (Dec 15, 2014)

OKay okay. I'll stop whining. Thank you for the slap!

I got a couple one pounders from BB. They are built just like the 8 or 11 inch silicone molds- reinforced so they don't bulge. I watched for a sale.

For upright bars, I use the containers from Swanson's broth or Chai tea. They work really well. I use a serrated knife to cut a flap out of one of the sides, and reinforce the side by using two short dowels, one one either side, that I rubber band together along the sides. After the soap is ready, I use an exacto knife to cut the side away. Soap releases great but those are just one time use, obviously. Good thing I like Chai. Those contains take about 40 ounces of batter, just like my 8 inch silicone mold so I don't have to change my recipe.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 15, 2014)

Beachy, I can't tell which product you're talking about.  The page link brings up a whole bunch of organizers. However, I will assume it's not the $119 model.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 15, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Beachy, I can't tell which product you're talking about.  The page link brings up a whole bunch of organizers. However, I will assume it's not the $119 model.



My bad, lousy link. It's this Dewalt one. I use the little containers as well. And the case is great for storing some of my soaping stuff. 


http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-12-Compartment-Deep-Pro-Organizer-DWST14825/203367153


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 15, 2014)

http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/4-Silicone-Loaf-Mold-P5531.aspx

I have it too newbie.


----------

